# 245/35/15 dunlop sp 9000 on a Rabbit



## bunnychopper (Dec 23, 2003)

*What is the widest low profile 15" trie*

I've fouund some 245/35/15 you read right that’s 9.64" wide 21.75" diameter and 3.37" sidewall on a 15'' rim! But there are only made in the UK. http://www.kwik-fit.com/tyre-search.asp speed rating is Z. Of course they cost an arm and a leg 189 pounds = 327$ * 4 = $1308 and including shipping which I can’t even imagine. Oh and did I mention there are not DOT legal. So my dreams of running the widest tires physically possible on a rabbit are squashed. The closest thing I can find is a 225/45/15 Kumho Ecsta http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...ace=6. Does anyone know of a wider tire that is under 23 inches for a 15” rim?


_Modified by bunnychopper at 10:26 PM 7-8-2005_


----------



## bunnychopper (Dec 23, 2003)

I know some one out there knows if there is a wider tire


----------



## jib.ninja (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (bunnychopper)*

where are you driving that you need something that wide? there are always slicks. Hoosier, hankook, etc. all make really wide 15" tires


----------



## bunnychopper (Dec 23, 2003)

I building my own wide body and I want to build the car around the tires. The car will mostly be just a show car which, I might take to the track, so I need DOT legal tires.


_Modified by bunnychopper at 7:25 AM 7-12-2005_


----------



## jib.ninja (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (bunnychopper)*

well Hoosier makes a few 245/45/15's, 245/50/15 and even a 275/50/15







in a DOT approved tire. They have a disclaimer saying not to drive them on the street because obvisouly if you hit standing water your skating. Also they have no road hazard or treadwear. Of course your building a show car based around the tires lol... so this will probably work
Check out the A3S04/A3S05 & R3S04 tires http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bunnychopper (Dec 23, 2003)

WOW that is a scary warning
"WARNING
NOT FOR HIGHWAY USE: All Hoosier Racing Tires including DOT labeled Hoosier Racing Tires are designed for racing purposes only on specified racing surfaces and are not to be operated on public roadways. DOT labeled Hoosier Racing Tires meet Department Of Transportation requirements for marking and performance only and are NOT INTENDED FOR HIGHWAY USE. It is unsafe to operate any Hoosier Racing Tire including DOT tires on public roads. The prohibited use of Hoosier Racing Tires on public roadways may result in loss of traction, unexpected loss of vehicle control, or sudden loss of tire pressure, resulting in a vehicle crash and possible injury or death."
I probably would run these if there were less than 23" tall, these are 23.6". I think I'm just going to go with the Kumho 225/45/15. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## jib.ninja (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (bunnychopper)*

thats just for insurance reasons. Do you think it would be any safer to have your tire blow off at 200+k on the track? maybe a bit, but still


----------

